# Levi 501 Shrink To Fit (STF) wearers, how much did you upsize and what method did you use to STF?



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I've read some information in the internet regarding Levi 501STF jeans, but, there are several methods for upsizing and shrinking. Is there consensus on the best way?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know they still made them. last time I bought them was in the 70's. Add 2 inches to waist and 4 to inseam as I recall.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

For a 38" waist I bought a 40, for a 35" I bought a 36. I got around 2.5-3" of shrinkage in the legs, so they went from a full, hearty break to the perfect no-break after washing.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll add that, of course, they shrink...but if you're planning on wearing them many times without washing, they'll stretch out a bit. I went up two sizes in my waist, and I wish I would have only gone up one size.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, Lord, this could be a doozy of a thread. I researched this a couple of years ago. You can really get into the weeds fast, especially with the raw denim people advocating rarely (if ever) washing your pants, which is frankly disgusting IMO, but I digress.

Part of the shrinkage equation depends on the size you start with. Dks202's recommendation is very close for larger sizes and is the one I used. Levi's has a graph on their site on which size to buy and what the shrinkage SHOULD be. As you have probably found, EVERYONE has an opinion online on the correct way to do it.

I wore 501's nearly everyday through high school in the 80's. There was no special wash procedure back then. You bought larger to accommodate shrinkage then washed and dried as necessary. At the end of the school year, you generally had a perfectly fitting, perfectly faded pair of jeans. Of course, back then, you WANTED faded jeans (none of that pretender acid-wash stuff either).

For the purpose of this post, I used the guide this gentleman lays out: https://thighsbiggerthanyourhead.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-shrink-to-fit-stf-your-levis.html


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> For the purpose of this post, I used the guide this gentleman lays out: https://thighsbiggerthanyourhead.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-shrink-to-fit-stf-your-levis.html


I used that same method and it worked well. I bought jeans that fit me comfortably but were in no way tight. You may need to try a few pairs in the same size to find the best one--Levi's quality control isn't the best. I did go two inches longer in the inseam (but I am normally around a 30, so taller folks may need more allowance) I don't wash mine very often, but everyone must find his own way in that regard.


----------



## Andersdad (Oct 23, 2006)

I go with true size in the waist and 2 inches longer in the inseam. I wear the new pair around the house as much as possible for a couple of months and then shrink in the bathtub.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

personally, I have not had that much shrinkage. I buy my normal size. they shrink up, but they tend to stretch out after a wearing or two.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

To end up with 30" 29", I start with 31" 31" and use one hottest wash and one hottest dry. Worked for about thirty years.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought one size up in waist and length and my are now perfect - these are the red stripe selvedge. Of course, I do wash mine but always air dry. Given the price of these things these days, I'll probably go bespoke next time - only at the SFO store of course.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

challer said:


> I bought one size up in waist and length and my are now perfect - these are the red stripe selvedge. Of course, I do wash mine but always air dry. Given the price of these things these days, I'll probably go bespoke next time - only at the SFO store of course.


I might buy 501 STF's at some point, but I don't wear jeans as it is outside of working outdoors. I bought a pair of Diesel jeans a year ago that Fit great, but I've worn a whole two times. My go-to for jeans is Levi 505's, when I find occasion to wear them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good grief. What's next around here? Cowboy boots?


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Navy Blue Jeans ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

How about tattoos? Those are trad, right?


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Lest we forget the ultimate in formalwear, the Canadian Tuxedo:










Do I spot a 3/2 roll?


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

"Khaki pants are a must," Press emphasizes. "Khaki is really more a signature to Ivy Style than jeans. Brooks Brothers today sells Levi's and that works perfectly fine, I have nothing against jeans, but my personal preference is for khakis."

Well, if Mr. Press doesn't have anything against them, then I shouldn't...


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

@Duvel - jeans come up from time to time. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?66124-Which-should-I-go-for

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?103652-evidence-supporting-jeans-tradliness


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 in the waist, +3 in the length. I wore them around the house for a few days, then soaked them in a tub of hot water and hung to dry, and they were perfect.

The latest crop have a great cut and are very consistent, but the fabric fades and wears out faster than ever. Frankly they're fussier and ultimately more expensive than khakis or dress slacks. After 30+ years of wearing 501 STF, I think I'm done.

You have to do the tub ritual because the dye washes out so easily that a machine wash the first time will leave them permanently marked from the wrinkles.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I got my usual jeans waist and sized up to 34" in the inseam.



Duvel said:


> Good grief. What's next around here? Cowboy boots?


That has actually been discussed before. But this coming from a man who said he never wears pocket squares? What kind of a men's clothing forum member are you?! :eek2:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This product will successfully shrink denim:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Andersdad said:


> I go with true size in the waist and 2 inches longer in the inseam. I wear the new pair around the house as much as possible for a couple of months and then shrink in the bathtub.


Your avatar appears to be the same pattern as my old school tie .....


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, unfortunate, isn't it.



Trad-ish said:


> @Duvel - jeans come up from time to time. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?66124-Which-should-I-go-for
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?103652-evidence-supporting-jeans-tradliness


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

One who doesn't have a hanky sticking out of his pocket.



Jovan said:


> But this coming from a man who said he never wears pocket squares? What kind of a men's clothing forum member are you?! :eek2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It was a joke, my friend. And if you don't like jeans, you're free not to participate in the threads about them.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Jovan said:


> It was a joke, my friend. And if you don't like jeans, you're free not to participate in the threads about them.


But, Jovan, the only thing Trad Forum members like better than talking about Trad clothing is fighting about - and sneering at - stuff that isn't Trad.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn right!



Orgetorix said:


> But, Jovan, the only thing Trad Forum members like better than talking about Trad clothing is fighting about - and sneering at - stuff that isn't Trad.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine was a joke, as well, my friend.



Jovan said:


> It was a joke, my friend. And if you don't like jeans, you're free not to participate in the threads about them.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

My advice is that you buy your usual size. I bought a 36 waist and I typically wear a 34. I shrank them in the bathtub and they fit well. Unfortunately, they stretch back out. They are now unwearable.


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

Andersdad said:


> I go with true size in the waist and 2 inches longer in the inseam. I wear the new pair around the house as much as possible for a couple of months and then shrink in the bathtub.


this here


----------



## KJD89 (Aug 10, 2011)

TTS waist and an inch or so longer in the inseam. They always stretch back out. 
I got some sand coloured 501 STF a couple years back, they're great and have lasted longer than any of my other pairs - maybe because I don't wear them as often? They hide mortar stains well. 
I'm pretty sure I have seen plenty of pictures of trad/ivy league students wearing them.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

KJD89 said:


> TTS waist and an inch or so longer in the inseam. They always stretch back out.
> I got some sand coloured 501 STF a couple years back, they're great and have lasted longer than any of my other pairs - maybe because I don't wear them as often? They hide mortar stains well.
> I'm pretty sure I have seen plenty of pictures of trad/ivy league students wearing them.


I envy you finding these. We call them "wheat jeans" from the color. I have never seen them in the 501 STF model, and would buy several pairs pronto if I could find them in my size. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## LukeRoz (Nov 12, 2014)

I went with my true waist and up 2 in length. They fit awesome and i think after one more washing/wearing the length will be perfect....


----------

